# My latest pastel



## junebjh (Jun 9, 2012)

It's waiting to go to the framer but I'm not sure it's finished. He is coming from the right and looking back round. Comments welcome as it's for an exhibition and will be judged. I won't be offended by what anyone says.


----------



## wilnita (Sep 7, 2011)

ohhh beautifull love the eyes ..Anita


----------



## bane (Nov 27, 2012)

I think you have a great talent. It's a very lifelike drawing.you should be proud of yourself . :thumbup:


----------



## tinykneecaps (Dec 6, 2012)

You would surely get MY vote. It's awesomme.


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

I like him. His coat reminds me of lacework! His eyes are good, the hunch of the turn looks right to me. But, my claim to fame is not painting! I think he will do very good.


----------



## Alimac (Jun 6, 2013)

Brilliant work. First place!


----------



## HappySunflower (Feb 2, 2012)

Beautiful! Awesome! And those eyes! What a talent you have. Congratulations. :thumbup:


----------



## fibermcgivver (Dec 18, 2012)

What a gorgeous pastel! Not a thing to criticize, only compliment! It's just perfect and I hope you win a well-deserved award! :thumbup:


----------



## Oakley (Mar 22, 2011)

That is superb in my view!!


----------



## WOUNDY (Mar 9, 2012)

wow beautiful...


----------



## knitwit42 (Apr 23, 2011)

Blue ribbon for sure!


----------



## PatofWi (Apr 14, 2014)

I think you are extremely talented and it is truly awesome. I have trouble doing anything but stick people(seriously). The eyes are piercing, yet curiously cautious. The "cat's" stance looks very realistic. I really like the use of color in the eyes and nose only. You got my vote!!!


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

Beautiful work,


----------



## LoorieR (Jan 28, 2011)

It is beautiful. It looks 3 dimensional almost as if it was done in a silk yarn. The ear tuft hairslook like I can see into the ears. The eyes are beautiful and look like they are on a target and something has his attention. A picture should tell a story and this one has a story. You did a fabulous job. Best wishes in your win. &#61514;


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

If you don't get first prize then there is something wrong with the judges!! He is exquisite!!


----------



## Julianna P (Nov 18, 2013)

Seems like there could more contrast under his chin so there is more distinction between his body and head.
JMHO!! By no means an expert!


----------



## LoorieR (Jan 28, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## LoorieR (Jan 28, 2011)

Julianna P said:


> Seems like there could more contrast under his chin so there is more distinction between his body and head.
> JMHO!! By no means an expert!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

You have no worries in the talent department!


----------



## junebjh (Jun 9, 2012)

Julianna P said:


> Seems like there could more contrast under his chin so there is more distinction between his body and head.
> JMHO!! By no means an expert!


Thank you for all the nice comments.

The bit under his chin is the area I'm not happy with. Pleased you picked it up. I'll have another look. Many thanks KP friends.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

So beautiful!


----------



## soccerballetmom (Feb 13, 2014)

I am in awe of your talent; it looks amazing!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Blue ribbon worthy for sure


----------



## Angela c (Dec 12, 2013)

Wow fantastic :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

I love it!


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

I think it looks very nice


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

LoorieR said:


> It is beautiful. It looks 3 dimensional almost as if it was done in a silk yarn. The ear tuft hairslook like I can see into the ears. The eyes are beautiful and look like they are on a target and something has his attention. A picture should tell a story and this one has a story. You did a fabulous job. Best wishes in your win. 


He looks so real. I feel like I could reach out and touch him.


----------



## eggplantlady (Apr 10, 2011)

Stunning!


----------



## Nana Mc (May 31, 2013)

He looks so life like.


----------



## Gran Sandy (Jun 20, 2011)

I's beautiful and you would get my vote. You are very talented.


----------



## Irene Kidney (May 29, 2011)

Wouldn't mind him myself and so that says it all!


----------



## annguttridge (Nov 27, 2012)

I don't usually care for animal pictures but this is fabulous


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

If you don't win the judges are blind!


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Love his eyes. Great job and good luck. Let us know what happens.


----------



## CTSDSS5 (Jan 22, 2013)

You do beautiful work! I wouldn't change a thing!


----------



## GinnyG51 (Aug 9, 2013)

WOW!!!


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

Magnificent!xo


----------



## Abi_marsden (Aug 5, 2012)

It's so beatiful.the eyes seem to stare straight though you.love it.im sure yourll do well.please let us know how you get on.


----------



## siewclark (Feb 10, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## SavvyCrafter (May 6, 2012)

Wow, truly beautiful work! I love his eyes as well. One comment as you asked...are the eyes the same colour or is there a slight difference (i.e., one more blue than the other?). Perhaps the photo, perhaps on purpose...? In any case, you are definitely in the running to win your competition with this piece of art. Best wishes.


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

He looks so real.... the eyes are fantastic! Extraordinary work!


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

You are so talented. The picture is breathtaking, and the subject looks like it will move at any moment. The eyes are compelling. 

I wish you luck and hope you win your contest.


----------



## riggy (Apr 9, 2012)

So beautiful :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## kidbear (Jan 28, 2012)

Beautiful I love the eyes


----------



## Grammy Toni (Apr 30, 2011)

Julianna P said:


> Seems like there could more contrast under his chin so there is more distinction between his body and head.
> JMHO!! By no means an expert!


Ditto. My first thought after studying him a while. Beautifully done.


----------



## Elaine C. (Jul 9, 2011)

junebjh said:


> It's waiting to go to the framer but I'm not sure it's finished. He is coming from the right and looking back round. Comments welcome as it's for an exhibition and will be judged. I won't be offended by what anyone says.


Beautiful indeed. You really captured this amazing animal. Beautiful eyes!


----------



## Woefkins (Dec 14, 2012)

Beautiful work - don't touch anything on it, it is just perfect. 
The coat is so lovely, someone said, delicate like lacework, very well executed. 
Best of luck for the exibition. Let us know how it went.
Thanks for sharing your work.
Hannet


----------



## JeanJ (Jul 12, 2011)

Makes me want to reach out and touch him! Beautiful!!!


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

BeverleyBee said:


> I think you have a great talent. It's a very lifelike drawing.you should be proud of yourself . :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Diane1945 (May 25, 2012)

OMG....that is gorgeous. What a talent you have.


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Fantastic, you certainly have captured the eyes, I believe this is very difficult to achieve. I am sure you will do well in the exhibition, good luck!!


----------



## Finnsbride (Feb 8, 2011)

Wow, the tiger looks ready to leap off the page. Great work


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

This is exquisite!!! You've captured the essence of it. Aloha... Bev


----------



## kacey66 (Sep 9, 2013)

It is perfect! Thank you for sharing and good luck at the exhibition.


----------



## hellokittyangel (Apr 14, 2014)

Lovely. You're extremely talented.


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

my goodness!!!!How GREAT!!!!Luv!Luv!Luv!!!!!


----------



## donnacarlson61 (Nov 20, 2012)

Oh, my goodness, what a beautiful painting


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

Wow


----------



## junebjh (Jun 9, 2012)

Well, I put my leopard in the show last week and then went on holiday for a week. As an afterthought to make up my picture quota of two I had also put in a picture of a black labrador. When I came home from holiday I was amazed to find the black labrador had won the first prize in the animal section.
I've attached a photo of the labrador but the detail is not good as it's taken through the glass.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Blue ribbon material... Very nice you are very talented.


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

all I can say is ----I AM IN AWE!!!!!!


----------



## grma16 (Aug 26, 2012)

Beautiful job. Blue Ribbon.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

that is beautiful


----------



## rose haft (Jul 30, 2011)

I love the restraint of color. It's a winner .


----------

